# Anyone got a copy of Smurto's Golden Ale (AG) handy?



## scottc1178 (2/2/13)

Hi!!

I'm putting on a couple of brews for a mates bucks party this morning and seeing as the recipe DB is down, I can't find a copy of it anywhere (except and american interpretation on google which i'm unsure of)

does someone have a copy that they could paste into this thread or a PM?

greatly appreciated.

cheers.


----------



## sp0rk (2/2/13)

Search for a post by Dr S, the recipe is in his signature


----------



## warra48 (2/2/13)

Here's a link to the recipe and its history:

http://www.homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=11013


----------



## scottc1178 (2/2/13)

cheers

this is the US one i found and have converted back to metric:






3kg






Pilsner (2
Row) Bel (2.0 SRM)






1kg






Munich Malt
(9.0 SRM)






1kg






Wheat Malt,
Ger (2.0 SRM)






300g






Caramunich
Malt (56.0 SRM)






20g






Amarillo
Gold [8.5%] - Boil 60 min






25g






Amarillo
Gold [8.5%] - Boil 20 min






0.25






Whirlfloc
Tablet (Boil 15 min)






25g oz






Amarillo
Gold [8.5%] - Boil 0 min






1 pkgs






Safale
American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)




this is what I'll use, and in the absence of amarilo, will be using B-saaz and a small amount of simcoe at 60min for bittering.

any thoughts / warnings / laughter??

cheers


----------



## scottc1178 (2/2/13)

wow... copying and pasting a table into a post doesn't work very well...  ... my bad...


----------



## Hippy (2/2/13)

It's on beersmith 2 as a sample recipie. Do a free trial


----------



## drsmurto (2/2/13)

Beersmith and pdf recipe files are in my signature.

Just kegging one today, the latest version in that link that Warra posted (rye victoria version).


----------



## slash22000 (2/2/13)

So the famous DSGA has now evolved into what is essentially a completely different beer?  Don't think I've even heard of Victoria hops before.


----------



## Nick JD (2/2/13)

I always thought it was a clone of JSGA...


----------



## m3taL (2/2/13)

anyone done a no-chill version that worked out well?? and care to share Hop Additions, times and any other adjustments


----------



## drsmurto (2/2/13)

I've tasted many very good no chill versions, none of which required any hop adjustments. Just brew it as is.

Victoria hops are not available to purchase as far as I can tell, you have to grow them yourselves. I don't understand why it isn't sold commercially, it's an amazing hop.

@Nick - it started out life as a JSGA clone of sorts but as with most recipes, it evolved over time. The versions i brew today should arguably be given new names and new entries in the recipeDB but the philosophy is the same. I still brew the original AG batch every year for the annual boys camping trip as they prefer it over the rye victoria version but i suspect that is more tradition associated with the camping than the actual recipe.


----------



## punkin (2/2/13)

m3taL said:


> anyone done a no-chill version that worked out well?? and care to share Hop Additions, times and any other adjustments





> *smurtos big batch no chil1* (American Pale Ale)
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
> Final Gravity (FG): 1.006 (°P): 1.5
> ...


----------



## Nick JD (2/2/13)

What's the closest hop to Victoria, Doc?


----------



## scottc1178 (2/2/13)

DrSmurto said:


> Beersmith and pdf recipe files are in my signature.
> 
> Just kegging one today, the latest version in that link that Warra posted (rye victoria version).


thanks heaps guys, have followed the beersmith recipe, and am currently sparging, It's by far my best and clearest AG so far. I have a beer stiffy.
just wish i could have gotten my hands on amarillo... have had to use B-Saaz as a substitute (on my LHBS recommendation)... as there is no Amarillo to be found...
but the way this beer looks and smells right now, I'm sure my mate (the buck) is going to be stoked!

thanks to all!!

Scott


----------



## scottc1178 (2/2/13)

oh,

one final question, noticed the recipe says to use 1/4 of a whirlfloc tablet (as opposed to a whole one). is that right? or is that something that got lost in the translation between metric and imperial and metric again?

cheers


----------



## Nick JD (2/2/13)

scottc1178 said:


> thanks heaps guys, have followed the beersmith recipe, and am currently sparging, It's by far my best and clearest AG so far. I have a beer stiffy.
> just wish i could have gotten my hands on amarillo... have had to use B-Saaz as a substitute (on my LHBS recommendation)... *as there is no Amarillo to be found...*
> but the way this beer looks and smells right now, I'm sure my mate (the buck) is going to be stoked!
> 
> ...


Craftbrewer have 2012 Amarillo. And 2012 Citra. DSGA with Citra is the best beer ..._ in the world_


----------



## scottc1178 (2/2/13)

Nick JD said:


> Craftbrewer have 2012 Amarillo. And 2012 Citra. DSGA with Citra is the best beer ..._ in the world_


duly noted! 

cheers


----------



## Smokomark (2/2/13)

scottc1178 said:


> oh,
> 
> one final question, noticed the recipe says to use 1/4 of a whirlfloc tablet (as opposed to a whole one). is that right? or is that something that got lost in the translation between metric and imperial and metric again?
> 
> cheers


I normally use 1/2 tablet per 20-25lt batch

Mark


----------



## Nick JD (2/2/13)

smokomark said:


> I normally use 1/2 tablet per 20-25lt batch
> 
> Mark


I use koppafloc. IMO, it produces a better hotbreak (more cottage cheesey, less fluffy silken tofu).


----------



## wbosher (2/2/13)

Anyone still use Irish Moss?


----------



## Nick JD (2/2/13)

wbosher said:


> Anyone still use Irish Moss?


I hear in Dublin the women still don't shave, but that's beyond the scope of this thread.


----------



## wbosher (2/2/13)

:lol:

I'm going to do this one next, just bought the grains. I've got some hops sitting aroung so I'm going to use Nelson Sauvin as the bittering hops @60 and Cascade for the rest. Should be interesting.


----------



## lukasfab (3/2/13)

DrSmurto said:


> I've tasted many very good no chill versions, none of which required any hop adjustments. Just brew it as is.


 yep no need for adjustments as it turns out great with no chill
I prefer the rye version too


----------



## lukasfab (3/2/13)

oh and this beer is better then jsga!


----------



## drifting79 (24/4/15)

Gotta say whilst drinking this and reading through here you have got to try it a very nice brew


----------

